# Razor blocks dirt bikers intentionally?



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 7, 2017)

We assumed the guy in the video was intentionally trying to keep us from passing. We followed ATv's several times that day without passing. We usually wait until they happen to pull over. However since the video, I have watched other youtube videos where the dirt bikers acted like they were in a race, blowing by disrespectfully. So, he may have been tired of dirt bikers. However some comments said this was an effort to get air flow????? Maybe someone with this style could verify? EDIT, I took the link down because someone warned me that some bad language could cause problems with the mods. I respect that.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dude...might want to warn the viewers about language.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2017)

Is that your son's channel you mentioned a while back? I didn't have time to watch the whole thing, but I'll give it a watch tonight


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 8, 2017)

I would like to see it also if you call tell us what to search for on YouTube.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 19, 2017)

Just wait for them to get to where they are going. They do not want you in front of them blowing up clouds of red clay dust that goes into their eyes. You wouldn't like it either if the roles were reversed. They were there on the road before you pulled up behind them, it is a shared road or a public road. Give them a break. The worst thing that can happen is you lose a few minutes in a day, so what.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Just wait for them to get to where they are going. They do not want you in front of them blowing up clouds of red clay dust that goes into their eyes. You wouldn't like it either if the roles were reversed. They were there on the road before you pulled up behind them, it is a shared road or a public road. Give them a break. The worst thing that can happen is you lose a few minutes in a day, so what.



As fast as the dirtbikes were going, the dust would have settled a bit before those side-by-sides came through. Not to mention, a dirtbike kicks up far less dust than anything with 4 much wider tires.

The dude opening the door was way wrong if he was indeed doing that to keep people from passing.

When I'm on a dirtbike, I like to wind it up and go.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Just wait for them to get to where they are going. They do not want you in front of them blowing up clouds of red clay dust that goes into their eyes. You wouldn't like it either if the roles were reversed. They were there on the road before you pulled up behind them, it is a shared road or a public road. Give them a break. The worst thing that can happen is you lose a few minutes in a day, so what.


I recently came across some videos of dirtbikers who were riding as if it were a race, who blew by every ATV and side by side. Rude, beyond reason. I may be unaware, but that could be common, maybe not, so..... even though no one should assume all dirtbikers are like this, he may have assumed it. I hope you noticed that we were not intending to pass, we were content to follow, until we noticed the door held open. That same ride, we have lots of footage of following slow ATV's. They usually notice you behind after awhile and wave you around.  This is how it should be. That day, not to much dust, however, the faster crowd should be allowed to go through, if we follow them, we eat there dust 100% for miles. If we pass, they eat dust for a brief second. Dust or not, being cordial is more important to me. That is why we initially did not intend to pass.


----------

